# What activities do not cost a lot of money?



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I am looking for activities that do not cost a lot of money, or maybe they do not cost any money. 

I'll start:

Having a picnic, like at the park
Going down to the lake (if you have one)
Going for a walk or a hike
Bike riding
Movie night at home (rent a movie)

Anything else you can think of?


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

Pot luck with friends
fireworks in the backyard/local park (on firework night)
join or start a book club


----------



## bbsj (Aug 26, 2010)

Read good books borrowed from the local library.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

watching tv and sleeping


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

One thing I like about Toronto is how there's always something going on, including a lot of free events. The Harbourfront usually has something going on. City and Metro Hall have farmers markets with live music on certain days. There are art shows, live music at bars for free (well minus what you drink), and lots of parks.

Visiting the Toronto Islands is something I want to do more of. It costs less than $7 for a round-trip ferry ride, and there's so much to see and do there. You can bring your bike or roller blades or just walk all day long. Bring a picnic basket and that's a great day.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Does drinking cheap beer count? 

One of my favourite activities to do with my kids is Riverdale farm (sorry for the Toronto-centric suggestion). It's really nice there - lots of tulips a couple of weeks ago.

Going down to the beach is another fun activity.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Video games. You have to spend $$$ on the games first but then you get many hours of entertainment out of them.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

With or without kids?

We have lots of offerings from our city at low prices or free found in our city website. They have discount days $2 at the pool, etc.

Game night (none video)
Poker tournament (we used to do a $5 buy in, as playing for 'free' caused some really weird behaviour)
You can get video games and video from your library too
Second run movies (it's $4 for a matinee) 
Rafting down the river
Getting out with friends for some pick up sport
Baking/cooking - we did a mini iron chef with cheap ingredients





When we do go out to places, we try to minimize the costs using coupons


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Scrabble


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Does drinking cheap beer count?


No!..unless you can make a good beer and offer some to your "FFF"
frugal forum friends".


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> *With or without *kids?


_Without kids of course..they just add disruption and cost to any cheap relaxation_. 

Game night (non video)
_..you mean those old fashioned bored games? _

Poker tournament (we used to do a $5 buy in, as playing for 'free' caused some really weird behaviour)

_Yes, "penny ante" just doesn't seem to produce much excitement in the game
.."I'll raise you one penny and call"_...

Second run movies (it's $4 for a matinee) 
_Those usually suck._..

Rafting down the river
_as long as you don't hit rapids and fall out of the raft_..


Baking/cooking - we did a mini iron chef with cheap ingredients

_But did you uncork that left over bottle of $250 wine???:_D


When we do go out to places, we try to minimize the costs using *coupons*

_that nasty word again_...


----------



## cash (Mar 5, 2011)

Having surgery, provided you're Canadian.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

carver: on the second-run movies thing, I think PA meant movies that are no longer in the big theatres. There's a local indie theatre (Bloor Cinema!) which has recent movies for $4 to $6 tickets. Requires a $5 membership for 6 months, but well worth it. Today, they're playing the Adjustment Bureau. This weekend, they'll be playing Rango. 

They also do indie, foreign, and classics. Saw Casablanca twice there. Plus you can get a medium popcorn/medium pop for $6, tax included. My wife and I can go see a movie with snacks for under $20 combined, or less than the cost of a popcorn at the regular theatre.


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

- Library for books/movies whenever possible
- Go for a walk
- BBQ/potluck with friends
- Board/card games
- Day at the beach


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

My Town, Tennis Courts, Skateboard Park, 18 hole Par 3 Golf Course, extensive Bike and Hiking Trails, Beaches, Summer Concerts, Art Tours, Library, plus other free stuff I have forgotten.(does Boat Watching count, and those new swim Suits todays Females don't wear).???

Not really Free I guess, Tax Dollars pay for many of them..

Frequent Summer Festivals, tons of Art and Antiques stores within easy drives.


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

- Playing any sport (I like ball hockey outdoors or in a gym)
- BBQ's with friends when everyone brings there beer, wine or spirit of choice
- Board games
- Renting a movie
- Watching a movie at a theatre on Tueseday night ($6.00)
- Going for walks, jogging etc.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't any of you do sex? Most people it can do it for free.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

LBCfan said:


> Don't any of you do sex? Most people it can do it for free.


But it can be very costly if your initials happen to be DSK.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

LBCfan said:


> Don't any of you do sex? Most people it can do it for free.


You mean "afternoon delight"..there was a song about that.
"Skyrockets in flight..afternoon delight" ..a euphenism on sex.

BTW..sex with a "friend" could be considered "free"..unless the friend persuades you to get married because..ahem..bun in the oven..then give
it a few years..possible divorce..MUCHO BIG BUCKS!

Now virtual sex..where you put on these 3D vision goggles and engage in
hedonistic, multiple orgies etc..then turn off your "personal entertainment
device"..well, that is cheaper...for everything else..there is MasterCard!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> But it can be very costly if your initials happen to be DSK.


I bet he'll "get off" (pun intended) and the Californicator industry will make
a parody porn movie about him..."The old man looking for service for free"...
It will be a number one best seller in the US..and France. 

With apologies to Ernest Hemingway (The old man and the Sea) , of course.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> _Without kids of course..they just add disruption and cost to any cheap relaxation_.  *The problem is if you don't bring the kids you have to pay for a sitter, which makes it less frugal. *
> 
> Game night (non video)
> _..you mean those old fashioned bored games? _ *Yes, board games, I thought you would like these, as it's old school, kind of like you, and doesn't use electricity*
> ...


Did my bolding work?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Did my bolding work?


Yes..apparently! I can't counter yer replies. ???
Ok, as far as the cheap wine that your refined taste buds reject flat out..
sure..packem up and send them to me.
Address is: Les Paul
c/o God's own creation
111 Heavenly Lane
Mirvana, The Crab Nebula
Second star from the morning, 
The Eternal Kingdom 
Apt, B

Make sure you don't forget Apt B..as Apt A is occupied with Rev Jim Jones and
his Koolaid gang.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

LBCfan said:


> Don't any of you do sex? Most people it can do it for free.


The position: ridiculous.
The price: exhorbitant.
The pleasure: fleeting.

The above is a quote from a Canadian, though I no longer remember whom. I am also unsure as to the order of the three pieces. I saw this some 25 or 30 years ago in an article of famous Canadian quotes in one of the weekly magazines that used to come with the Saturday paper. It stuck as interesting/amusing.

My low cost activities include sailing a dinghy, and long distance cycle camping. I bought a Laser I sailboat for $1000 at about age 18 and sailed for hours and hours all summer long for many years. I especially enjoyed dumping unsuspecting cousins into the lake by intentionally tipping the boat but not going under myself - I scrambled to the edge of the boat as it went over. I think the only additional money put into the boat was a pint can of gell coat. I went half way across Canada on a bicycle one month for basically the cost of food. OK, well lots of food, I ate 2 pounds of peanuts pretty much every day. It is amazing how strangers will invite you into their house when you travel by bicycle. At least it was this way 30 years ago. I'd like to do this again, but I suspect the time has passed.

hboy43


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

LBCfan: Sex is rarely free. Even if you're not paying directly for it, you often pay for it in other ways.

Ahhhh who says romance is dead? 

That's an amusing quote hboy.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

LBCfan said:


> Don't any of you do sex? Most people it can do it for free.


ah..beg your pardon and I would like to differ..my "free sex" turned out to
be very costly. I lost over half my life's savings and work to a succubus
and her divorce vultures-in-robes. Mine also cost me about $60,000 in
legal fees going through the divorce courts TWICE..and I'm still paying 
indefinite alimony @ $300 a month.
Now if I totalled up what I spent on marriage, divorce and lawyers, it
would come to a small fortune..so it's definitely not free, unless you walk
away the next morning..then you hope you don't get that phone call
a month later..'guess what..I'm pregnant!"

Life is a game, and this is a vital part of that game, because when you
are young and stupid, you get conned into signing marriage registers..

like the Fram filter TV ad spokesman/mechanic used to say about not using
a good oil filter on your car...."you can pay me now...
or pay me later..it's all the same to me!"


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Sex can be very expensive. Just ask anyone who's been divorced or spent lots of money on dating.

As for PA above, I think you meant to BAN caver for not couponing -- you're both summoned to the 'ban the user' thread. ie. caver is banned for not couponing more. There's no such thing as losing frugality points, only banning.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

carverman, My Brother had his whole life planned, Maxd his RRSP's, Pension from working for the same company for thirty five years, No Mortgage, then She took the gold mine , He got the shaft.

She took everything, in return He got to keep His Pension.

My Brother then met this lady who had several Homes, moved in with Her, No Expenses, He has saved and I have Invested for Him, two years from now He will be in the exact same position He was Pre Divorce, only a lot happier.

He Golfs every day, Her Father did the same thing, so she gives him No Grief.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Most Popular Recreational Activity in N.A ?

Bird Watching(the feathered kind)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> As for PA above, I think you meant to BAN caver for not couponing -- you're both summoned to the 'ban the user' thread. ie. *caver is banned for not couponing more*. There's no such thing as losing frugality points, only banning.


So simple (couponing) that even a caveman can do it! 
Lookee here..I didn't actually say I was against couponing..there are
times like P.A. mentioned that you can get a few bucks off your
restaurant meal..or a power tool (I like power tools..I guess I'm sort of a
Tim Taylor...how does he do that sound..arrrgh?) type of guy..a bit
macho and other things (check my sig), so yes..there are times I actually
use a store coupon..but I'm not going to waste my time, clipping stuff
out of newspapers and magazines to save 50c off here and there.

Bu of course, even old Carve has his priorities...if LCBO offered coupons on
the cheap rot gut wine..I'd be tempted to use as many as I could afford.

I guess I'm a hypocrite then?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> working for the same company for thirty five years, No Mortgage, then She took the gold mine , He got the shaft.


Yup, got the t-shirt on that one. Mine waited until the month, I cashed in
my company savings plan and paid off my (our?) mortgage. Went out west
to AB to visit my younger bro and do some motorcycling/fishing in the Rockies,
came back and she wasn't at home anymore..2 weeks later the paper server
came to my work to serve me with the papers.



> She took everything, in return He got to keep His Pension.


Well he was lucky to keep even that. I had to have mine actuarized at $500 cost
to me, and then she took half of my penson in a tax free lump sum at time of divorce, then 6 years later (still paying $1000 a month alimony even though she remarried), had to re-acturize my pension AGAIN..another $500! because the she went after me for continuing support and courts felt that my pension had realized "growth" since time of divorce, so this would be considered as extra income to continue with support payments after I retired. 
One friggin lawyer I hired (teaching law) at $1500 for a consultation fee told
me in his report that based on my assets and retirment pension, I shouldn't
have to pay her anything..judge thought otherwise. Its a life sentence for
me..but soon I will be free!

Like I mentioned, I could have hired a lot of nice hookers in those
22 years for $60K legal fees in fighting divorce issues and then indefinite support at retirement...and actually enjoyed myself with them..all I got after the first year
was NAG! NAG! NAG!

I promised myself..next life I WILL be a lot smarter. I aint sharing my dough
with no one! 



> My Brother then met this lady who had several Homes, moved in with Her, No Expenses, He has saved and I have Invested for Him, two years from now He will be in the exact same position He was Pre Divorce, only a lot happier.


Where are these "MONEY_GALs? I've been trying to find one. I know there
is one on this forum, but she's not interested so far with my proposals.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure this is due to the fact that I am young, as I can't see many of you older folks doing this. However, a cheap activity I find quite relaxing is smoking a Hookah.

You can get about 250grams of tobacco for $25

Each bowl lasts about 1.5 hours and is only around 15grams.

You have to buy Charcoal, also, but that is quite cheap.

Its about $0.75-$1 to smoke one session. Its great if you get a friend or two and just relax and talk or watch a movie.

But its not for everyone 

I can see it now..

"What is a hookah?"


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

kaejs: I did that a few times at a coffee shop on the border. American tourists would always think we were smoking pot.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your ideas. I wrote down a list of all the things mentioned here for ideas when we get bored.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sorry I made my suggestion. I'll try another.

Take a vow of Poverty, Chastity and Obedience. Regardless of gender, your basic food and shelter needs will be met. You won't have to share 1/2 of your assets with anyone (since you have none) and maybe the group you join will pay to fix the arthritis in your right hand (if you are a lefty, too bad).

I'd add a couple of emoticons but they show up as URLs when I include them. You'll have to guess which ones are missing.

Cheers


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I'm sure this is due to the fact that I am young, as I can't see many of you older folks doing this. However, a cheap activity I find quite relaxing is smoking a Hookah.
> 
> I can see it now..
> 
> "What is a hookah?"


I know what a hookah is. But my question to you is..although you
see smoking tobacco products as "cheap activity"..what is YOUR
health care cost..... going to cost "us" when you contract lung cancer
or emphasema in your later years?


----------



## PoorPablo83 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sports, Sports, Sports!

I have a membership at our local YMCA, and they offer a ton of free drop in sports. All you generally need are a pair of shoes and a good attitude.

I've always had a gym membership, but suddenly dawned on me one day that I was paying $40/mth to use a gym, $100/winter for a masters swimming group, $30/mth for summer soccer and the list goes on (I do love my sports!).

When I joined the Y it was $44/mth, and that gave me gym access plus access to their masters swimming group (free), running groups (free), hockey, basketball, squash, yoga, (free, free, free) etc. It keeps you in great shape, gives you a guilt free pass on occasional junk food consumption, plus you get to socialize with others, and by the time you get home you're way too exhausted to go out and spend money on movies, dinners, nights out etc.

Also, if you're looking for things to do on the cheap... try volunteering. I was a Big Brother with Big Brothers/Big Sisters and it was a great experience... really small time commitment (an hour per week or so?!) it's hard to imagine a better way to spend your free time!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Our Golf is Free, the town has a Par 3 18 hole course that we play several times a week.

Many neighbours, not me, use the pond in the middle of town for canoeing, so I guess it's not really free, but you can always borrow a canoe.

No Y in town, but we do have miles of hiking trails, no motorized vehicles allowed, and our roads are frequented by spandex warriors, some well on in years, cycling.

I would garden today, but for the rain, so I guess I'll just watch the birds at our feeders, food is sugar and water.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

carverman said:


> I know what a hookah is. But my question to you is..although you
> see smoking tobacco products as "cheap activity"..*what is YOUR
> health care cost..... going to cost "us" when you contract lung cancer
> or emphasema in your later years*?


Every time I buy tobacco I'm paying into my healthcare.

Who knows what it will cost you guys. That's the nature of Canada, though.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

*My day job ...*

My day job costs me next to nothing ... 16km return is about $3 for gas, parking $3 (based on $60/month), I take my lunch so no cost there above not working ... and ... I can open my window


----------



## $$$amy$$$ (Feb 20, 2011)

- go to open houses in the most expensive area of your city/town. Always memorable.

- Costco samples for lunch

- free hearing test at Sears

- star-gazing in your back yard with cheap beer 

- make prank phone calls


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Download movies off the internet !


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

larry81 said:


> Download movies off the internet !


Depends on the internet plan. If your plan includes unlimited data usage,
then it probably makes sense, especially if you burn them to DVD.
However, if your plan has a monthly DU cap..watch out..you could get a 
hefty bill if you exceed the DU monthly cap, especially downloading huge
files like movies.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

carverman said:


> Depends on the internet plan. If your plan includes unlimited data usage,
> then it probably makes sense, especially if you burn them to DVD.
> However, if your plan has a monthly DU cap..watch out..you could get a
> hefty bill if you exceed the DU monthly cap, especially downloading huge
> files like movies.


It all depends on how many movies you watch and how often you download them.

I am currently on a Rogers plan that has a 60GB monthly cap. A typical movie is about 700MB (just regular version, not high-def or 3D or anything) You can do the math.

Rogers typically notifies customers if they are approaching the cap limit. If you continue to go above and beyond that then you have nobody to blame but yourself. 

Spread it out and enjoy the savings.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

canabiz said:


> I am currently on a Rogers plan that has a 60GB monthly cap. A typical movie is about 700MB (just regular version, not high-def or 3D or anything) You can do the math.
> 
> Spread it out and enjoy the savings.



That's about 85 [email protected] 
So what does the Rogers 60GB plan cost per month?


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

carverman said:


> That's about 85 [email protected]
> So what does the Rogers 60GB plan cost per month?


carve, I am paying $36 for this Internet package. Regular price is $46. I do have to lock it in for 1 year for the saving but I consider it a small item because we use the Internet on a daily basis.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

canabiz said:


> carve, I am paying $36 for this Internet package. Regular price is $46. I do have to lock it in for 1 year for the saving but I consider it a small item because we use the Internet on a daily basis.


That's not bad. Wind's unlimited data does come with a caveat emptor,
that IF you exceed 5GB per billing cycle, they can slow down the download
speed. I was thinking of joining netflix, but at 700mb per movie, that's
only about 7 movies per month, before they start slowing down the 7.2mb/s
to something a lot less..and that could be a pain in the as$.
----------------------------------------------------------------
From WIND: 
Fair Usage Policy 

To ensure our customers enjoy optimal data usage on our network, we have a Fair Usage Policy. Our Fair Usage Policy is that if you exceed 5 gigabytes of data usage within a given billing cycle, we may slow your speed so that all WIND customers can better share the network and enjoy quality access to the Internet. 

If we elect to do so, we will slow your speeds from a maximum speed of 7.2 megabits per second to a maximum speed of 512 kilobits per second for downloads and 128 kilobits per second for uploads. Given the 
rate at which most of our customers consume data, you are unlikely to exceed 5 gigabytes of data usage for any given month *unless you use file sharing applications or download large files from the Internet*
----------------------------------------------------------------------

So far, the $29 per month INFINITE DATA plan, hasn't been a problem at
7.2mb/s but if it should..they are going to get an earfull from me..and
I could go back to Bell..but that's going to cost about $45 a month.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

*Off Topic*

If you're thinking about Netflix, I would get the free trial offer (I think ours was 1 or 2 months). Not even considering bandwidth, but just the service and selection alone, we thought the selection was pretty lousy. They didn't update their movies very often, and most of the movies were quite old. I think the only one I could recognize that was newer was still 3 or 4 years old. 

It was okay for kids stuff (which you don't have), and documentaries, but not great if you're looking for things from this decade.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> If you're thinking about Netflix, I would get the free trial offer (I think ours was 1 or 2 months). Not even considering bandwidth, but just the service and selection alone, we thought the selection was pretty lousy. They didn't update their movies very often, and most of the movies were quite old. I think the only one I could recognize that was newer was still 3 or 4 years old.
> 
> It was okay for kids stuff (which you don't have), and documentaries, but not great if you're looking for things from this decade.


Thanks P.A. I had a quick perusal and didn't see that much. I guess that's
why they only charge $8 a month vs $20 for the Bell TV movie package...
which also has a lot of old stuff on it.

I was going to go for the one month's free trial, but they wanted my
CC #, so I backed out. Not much sense in a free trial when I'm away home
starting June 1 at a trailer park.

I might take them up on the free offer in September..if it's still available.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

They've had the free offer for quite a while, so I don't think it will be going away anytime soon. I think occasionally, I used to see 60 day free offer, but haven't seen that in a while.

I would wait till its too crappy to go outside, and you're stuck inside and looking for something to do. 

They took our credit card too, and I hate that, but did find it really easy to cancel, so no problems there. 

I have to admit, now that we have a PVR with our satellite, we just record the movies that may be on (which are better than the ones on Netflix), and it works almost as good as the Netflix. The PVR/satellite combo for us has been the best option yet.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I like using the iTunes Music Store from Apple -- you can rent movies online for pretty cheap, or you can buy them. You can buy TV shows and subscribe to entire seasons as well; I don't think you can rent TV shows, but they're cheap enough that it doesn't matter. Some movies can be rented for free or for 99 cents, which a good deal; most of them rent for $5-$6 depending on whether you want standard or high definition.

I was spending $35/month for cable but we only watched 5 hours of TV in 2010 so I cancelled it. I rented a few movies this winter via the iTunes store and bought a few TV episodes and one BBC series and still haven't spent as much so far this year as I would have spent for one month of cable.

What I like about iTunes is there's no subscription -- you just buy when you feel like it. You're in control. The selection of movies and shows is pretty mainstream; I'd like to see more indy films and a wider selection of international films, but that's my only complaint.

You can rent/buy TV and movie from iTunes using a Windows PC, you don't need a Mac.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> . I rented a few movies this winter via the iTunes store and bought a few TV episodes and one BBC series and still haven't spent as much so far this year as I would have spent for one month of cable.


I'm not interested in paying for watching TV series on my PC..I want to
watch movies..and perferably first run ones. 



> What I like about iTunes is there's no subscription -- you just buy when you feel like it. You can rent/buy TV and movie from iTunes using a Windows PC, you don't need a Mac.


iTunes..is that like Looney Tunes?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

carverman said:


> I'm not interested in paying for watching TV series on my PC..I want to watch movies..and perferably first run ones.


Did you read my post? I said you can rent or buy movies as well as TV shows. We just watched "The King's Speech" a couple of weeks ago...in French 

Movies are generally available in iTunes around the same time or earlier than they're available in DVD. No subscription required. iTunes is a free download on a PC or Mac.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure how they do it, but some of the young peopel brag that they are watching a movie the same day it is in the theatre, they never pay to go to the movies.

Movie is taken from computer, hooked into their TV's????


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Not sure how they do it, but some of the young peopel brag that they are watching a movie the same day it is in the theatre, they never pay to go to the movies.
> 
> Movie is taken from computer, hooked into their TV's????


Those would be pirated movies. Available from a "pirate" website.

How the movie is pirated is an interesting question, as even with a 
palm digital video camera, holding the camera up so it can capture
the screen is not an easy task. And you would think that the movie
theatre ushers would soon see that, even if the pirate is at the very
back of the theatre..but..these things can happen.

The other possibility, is that someone in the distribution chain rips one
off by copying it and selling it for a price to a pirate.

*Most movie chains are going digital now to avoid this*. 
The days of the 35mm movie film camera (just like the consumer film camera)
may be over. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_cinematography

With digital, they can rent satellite bandwidth, and the subscribing theatre
which pays a basic "print fee" + percentage of box office, sets up a roof dish/LNA/decoder and receives it into a special wideband Digital Video recorder provided by the motion picture industry for playback in large screen theatres.
..(not your home PVR, BTW)...since the resolution on the big wide cinema screen has to be at least 4 times what your home 16:9 flat screen requires.

The technology is slowly being introduced into theatres all over NA, but 
it's basically a case (right now) of having enough pixels in the projection
scheme to avoid grainy images....and the fact that it is still very expensive to equip a multi-screen chain with fully digital as compared to old technology film projectors..well, at least for now..but within 5-10 years, pretty much every theatre will have these, just like the big box stores eliminating cashiers with automatic checkout robots. 

Digital projection may be still in it's infantcy, but the technology is closing the gap fast on film projection, and will surpass it and make it obsolete in the
next few years. 

The other good thing with digital technology that the chains that need to hire experienced projectionists... (or train them for that role currently, as there are safety issues involved), will be no longer required for digital, as there are no huge reels of film or splicing to be done between reels,not to mention arc lamp servicing
and these CAN explode in ones face, if proper handling is not done... so there is a HUGE cost saving for the theatre chains.
http://www.bigscreen.com/about/help.php?id=36

Those stored movie files are then is used to feed the digital
projectors...at least they still use the arc lights inside the projectors, but
the film gates have been replaced with new technology, AFAIK. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_cinema


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

My favorite no-fee activity is playing soccer in the park .


----------



## donaldhumiston (Apr 26, 2011)

How about park games... I mean games or activities that you can do in parks? For kids that is. Or maybe join a group dance workout on a weekly basis. That would be nice to sweat it out.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Most of my favorite activities have been mentioned in posts above.
One thing to add : consider a seasonal or annual pass to all provincial parks.
Here in Ontario, a summer pass costs just over $100 and an all year pass costs $150.
It is great value, IMO.
It gives you unlimited access to hundreds of parks, from your local nature reserve to the remotest wilderness.
Picnic, camping, hiking, slugging it out survivor-style...whatever your fancy is.
It also goes a long way in supporting the environment and your local economy.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Daytripping on the back roads and visiting small towns and taking photos is a relatively low-cost activity, esp if you have someone with you who is contributing to the gas. It's not totally free, as you still have the costs of gas, lunches, snacks, museum entry fees, memory cards (if needed) and such. But these costs are relatively low and are not a direct cost payable to the towns you visit. The actual visits and tourist stuff in those towns usually cost nothing unless you need to pay to see a museum or something.

More people should go on these trips. I've travelled thousands of KMs and taken 10s of thousands of photos in "my own backyard" and have learned about what is actually out there. Most city people don't have a clue when I mention the names of towns I've visited.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

^ good idea!
There are series of "backroads" books for most states/provinces in North America, including one for Ontario.
I have done such backroads trips in Mississippi, Tennessee, Georgia and Virginia.
All great places steeped in history, architecture and culture of a by-gone era.
In the spirit of frugality, it's best to borrow such books from the library for the duration of the trip, enjoy, return, and rinse and repeat.

Here's a link to a series of books I've used for the US backroads tours:
http://www.blairpub.com/series/TouringBackroads.htm


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Excellent post Harold! I was not aware of this book series and have sent your link to a friend who lives down in the US. He is a big fan of motorcycle trips so I am sure the books will be of great interest.

You raise a good point about history, architecture and culture. I for one LOVE our numerous small towns and the lucky ones have done an excellent job of preserving their cherished churches, grain elevators and railway stations. No two are alike of course and some of the less-fortunate towns have been unable to preserve their history. It always seems sad and wasteful to be letting all that infrastructure decay, but regardless of what state the town is in, the roads are usually good enough to drive in, take a few pictures, enjoy the fresh air, maybe chat with some locals and then head to the next town. Some of my June trips (longest day of the year is in just 20 days!) have involved me being away from home for up to 18 hours for some of the farther-flung destinations.


----------



## Zara Mari (May 19, 2011)

Walking downtown, visiting friends (though it costs you gas), watching movies at home (old movies since the new ones are still pricey), bicycling, cooking for the family.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I recommended the Bloor Cinema earlier but it's closing for renovations at the end of the month, re-opening in the fall. As a result, tickets for non-members have been dropped to $7 for matinees and $9 for evenings for the rest of the month.

Some notable shows in the next few weeks include Hanna, The Source Code, Rear Window (my fav Hitchcock movie), The Princess Bride (inconceivable!), The Big Lebowski, Labyrinth, Amelie, and the Rocky Horror Picture Show (you may want to dress up for that one).


----------



## nadim (Jul 7, 2011)

*tims*

doing the cross word at tim hortons
offering to do gardening or pool work in exchange of use of their trampoline or pool

fishing
volunteering
sex i'm happily married and when she's not pregnant things are good!
swimming ($2 at a pool)
we have a $50 inflatable pool from walmart, works well when filled daily to play with kids, fits 3 adults
bird-watching
biking
I snowboard wtih a night pass from blue mountain. I live in collingwood though
atv, snowmobile, horses, it's a winter wonderland up here especiially for trails


----------

